# Where is src in the CDs?



## desnudopenguino (Jul 30, 2009)

I was wondering which disc of the 3 install discs the source is on.  Anybody know?


----------



## aragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Disc 1


----------



## desnudopenguino (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah, I should have known.  Thanks!


----------

